# EMT or PVC



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

EMT might be easier for you to bend. You could paint it as well. I would use bushings to protect the wire.

Never used one of the "spring pvc benders" 

As far as I know, the foam shouldn't be an issue, except the neatness. You might have to trim it up and caulk over it when dry to neaten it up. Or maybe a little quick-set cement.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

John says EMT. Here we go. Another view just to confuse you. I would use PVC. The plastic bends very easily with the spring bender. Dog legs are easy and you can 90D bend also. Always use correct bushes and couplings and also use the MANUFACTURERS GLUE to fix joints and such. Problems associated with Electromagnetism will be negated by use of PVC . Foam filler is fine in most instances but not the fire retardant types used as a fire barrier.


Frank


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I also think PVC is the way to go as I have been told that CAT 6 does not like being enclosed in metal(of course this was by a system salesman). 
On the other hand I have a couple spring benders and would never use them for above ground work as there is just no way to make a bend look good. EMT would definitely look better, I just don't know about the CAT 6 thing.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

AT Grimaldi said:


> A licensed electrician will be pulling a dozen or so cat 5e or 6 drops inside a warehouse for a customer of mine. There is a 15" thick wall of concrete slab || foam || concrete slab to the exterior. - ATG


Have the electrician run the conduit


AT Grimaldi said:


> We will then drill a down-angle 1" hole through the wall, instering - ATG


7/8" hole through the wall instead of 1" and you will get a tighter and better fit 


AT Grimaldi said:


> Here is my question: I want to have a VERY neat installation. Should I be using EMT for the conduit of the Cat 5e or PVC? - ATG


 Run EMT conduit because it would look better. Nothing worse looking than spaghetti wiring in an exposed ceiling!


----------



## AT Grimaldi (Jul 24, 2007)

*thanks*

Many thanks Gents.

Is the use of EMT outside widely accepted? Will it rust or otherwise oxidide?

thanks again. All sage words.

- ATG


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

In the USA can you get galvanised EMT? If not then have the external length galvanised or paint with a couple of coats of quality external paint,
something like Hammerite Smooth. Be sure to seal all bushes and joint too,

Frank


----------

